# This is gonna be easier then i thought =]



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

all 7 new cockatiels will step up without bitting or nipping they dont step up at first but they give in some of them are more stubborn then other but haven't been bit yet =] there all on a stand but one the one fem is in a cage i dont need her plucking more feathers off her mate they were on an all seed diet but thats gonna change to =] sine none of them were hand tames and the parents are at least 6 or 7 yrs old the mother birds is the most hand ablest out of them all but i was thinking they were gonna be a while before they step up =] but I guess not =]


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

How is it going with the babies now?


----------



## jerry2006 (Oct 10, 2008)

How is the bald guy doing?


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

*heres the update*

Moto's head has the same amount of little feathers that did grow in but he has some flights growing in. He will step up after hes out of the cage also if i take Freckles when he's out and walk away with her he will fly to follow her. So I guess where she goes he goes  But there still in separate cages.
Heres some pics of him
























Freckles steps up with out a problem she's also starting to get some new tail feathers in and flight feathers  She's still on the bigger side so hopefully when her flights come in more she can burn some calories.
Some Pics of her
























Cooper is handleable he likes to wolf whistle and seems he likes my Pearly 
Pics of him
















Emma Hisses a lil but she's not mean so thats good. 
Pic of her








Tyson is handleable he like to sing the most out of all them.
Some pics of him
























Echo went to live with his new owners so there no pics of him 
Melman bit me the other day i had to split him and his dad from fighting so i moved him no pics because i couldn't get a good one of him without him moving  though his head feathers aren't coming in 
thats all of them =]


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

Even if Moto's head feathers never come back, he's got such a sweet face, he's adorable without them.


----------

